# Cheap holiday destinations



## Sharminator (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,

Could anyone give me some clues about cheap family holiday destinations from Dubai? I'm on a budget and looking for a christmas break. 

Who'da thought moving for a life in the sun would have me looking for a holiday after just 30 days?!!!

Thanks!
x


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Malaysia


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Late December is a prime holiday period so everything will be more expensive (and more crowded). Thailand is a perfect example of prices soaring for the last few weeks of December/early January and dropping quickly afterwards.

Cheap destinations range from Turkey (Istanbul), Egypt, Sri Lanka, India and Nepal. 





Sharminator said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone give me some clues about cheap family holiday destinations from Dubai? I'm on a budget and looking for a christmas break.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Flights closer in the GCC area are alot cheaper but probly if you are only 30 days in, you dont want to go to those places. 

A lot of these places are cheap to stay in once you get there, but tickets are not so cheap. I am though used to flying round trip for a few 250$ to 300$ that equates to the same distances so I balk at the 600 to 700$ prices. Kenya, Egypt, Sri Lanka, India and turkey are the low cost places to go from here, that are 'outside' the GCC. 

One of my bookmarked sites that you can just type in dubai and see what flights others have found. http://www.kayak.com/explore/


----------

